# 

## tola

Jak zamierzacie rozwiazac problem podlewania duzego ogrodu?
Czy placic za wode z sieci no i za scieki ? przy duzym ogrodzie zabójstwo!
Czy wykopac studnie ? Co sie bardziej oplaci???

----------


## pawel_l

Kopać tylko po to się nie opłaca. Ja mam prowizoryczne szambo (4 m3) po zrobieniu kanalizacji zrobię z niego zbiornik na deszczówkę. Wrzucę pompkę i podlewam.

----------


## inwestor

Tolu 
Policz sobie. Podlewanie ogrodu to ok. 2m3/h wody. Jeśli będziesz podlewać powiedzmy przez 50 dni po 3 godziny to wyjdzie ci 150m3 wody rocznie. Jak przyjmiesz że 1m3 wody kosztuje 3zł. to masz 450 zł w skali roku. Za odprowadzenie do kanalizacji nie musisz płacić wystarczy że zamontujesz osobny wodomierz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bobo30

Jeśli ogródek mały(do 1500m2) to chyba nie warto. Przy większych powierzchniach ja bym zrobiła studnię. W Polsce ostatnio częste są susze!
U nas właśnie dlatego studnia będzie.

----------


## Przekorek

Proponuje nałapać deszczówki - całkiem poważnie. Mam z rynien poprowadzone w ziemi rury do zbiornika z kręgów betonowych (4 metry sześcienne) i dopiero nadmiar w czasie wielkich deszczów przelewa sie ewentualnie na zewnątrz dzialki. Do tego taniutka pompa za 350,- Pln i sobie w czasie suszy mogę wieczorem psikać na trawnik. Bardzo przydatne - żadne zakazy i susze mnie nie wzruszą.

----------


## thalex

> Proponuje nałapać deszczówki - całkiem poważnie. Mam z rynien poprowadzone w ziemi rury do zbiornika z kręgów betonowych (4 metry sześcienne) i dopiero nadmiar w czasie wielkich deszczów przelewa sie ewentualnie na zewnątrz dzialki. Do tego taniutka pompa za 350,- Pln i sobie w czasie suszy mogę wieczorem psikać na trawnik. Bardzo przydatne - żadne zakazy i susze mnie nie wzruszą.


Popieram na ile tylko mi wolno 
ja planuję zbiornik ok. 8m sześć na deszczówkę.
A jak się fajnie samochód myje deszczówką; żadnych plamek.

----------


## pete

> Jak zamierzacie rozwiazac problem podlewania duzego ogrodu?
> Czy placic za wode z sieci no i za scieki ? przy duzym ogrodzie zabójstwo!
> Czy wykopac studnie ? Co sie bardziej oplaci???


Ja planuję wykorzystanie do tego celu deszczówki. Właśnie szukam jak najtaniej i najlepiej zrobić zbiornik do jej zbierania i przechowywania ( taki 2-3 m3). Na razie jescze nie zdecydowałem. Typowy plastikowy do zakopania w ziemi , np. Galeco to 2600 pln. Trochę dużo.  Plastikowe szamba , które też do tego można wykorzystać to 1400-1900 pln. Też dużo. Zastanawiam się nad kręgami betonowymi ( jak w tytpowej studni), zabezpieczonymi od środka zaprawą wodochronną.
Pzdr

----------


## nurni

Ja będę miał wywierconą z osobnym rozprowadzeniem wokół domu. Instalacja będzie podłączona przez zawór dwudrożny do instalacji domowej. Jak wszystko będzie OK to będę podlewał ze studni a jak coś się popsuje to zawsze mam możliwość przepięcia wody z wodociągu. 
Koszty nie za wielkie: hydrofor ok. 350 zł, studnia ok. 8 m - 800 zł + zagłębienie w garażu przykrywane deklem - własna robota, materiały ok 200 zł.
A woda ma podobno drożeć.   :ohmy:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Luśka

A co zrobić, jak będzie susza przez dłuższy czas, a roślinki trzeba podlewać? Wtedy chyba tak jak Nurni, warto pomyśleć o alternatywnym rozwiązaniu. Ja mam podłączenie do sieci miejskiej i dwa wodomierze - za wodę do ogrodu płacę bez naliczania ścieków. Szczerze mówiąc deszczówką raczej bym autka nie umyła. Szczególnie, jeśli stała by ta woda jakiś czas w zbiorniku (kwaśne deszcze, a w Łodzi to nawet bardzo kwaśne   :Evil: )

----------


## aga_kraków

> do zbiornika z kręgów betonowych (4 metry sześcienne) .


witaj, dwa pytania:

jak to mniej więcej wychodzi kosztowo?

czy te 4m3 wystarczają ci do podlewania ogrodu(jak dużego?)

widziałam gdzieś przelicznik 1m3 zbiornika/25m2 dachu
to u mnie daje 10m3
ale skoro jest przelew to raczej należałoby kierować się tym ile tej wody się przyda

Pozdr.Aga

----------


## Jasiu

Gdzieś wyczytałem, że w czasie suszy na m2 ogrodu trzeba wylać 5l wody - mniejsza ilość szybciej odparuje i przesączy się w głebsze warstwy gleby niż rośliny zdążą z niej skorzystać. 

Na 100 m2 ogrodu potrzeba więc 500l - czyli kubik na 200m2. Na 10 arów wychodzi już 5 kubików, czyli 25,- zł z kanalizacją lub kilkanaście bez. Nie pamietam tylko co jaki czas trzeba tak podlewać  :sad:  Ale nawet jeśli w ciągu lata trzebaby tak podlać 30 razy to już się robi z tego kilkaset zł. Więc jeśli ktoś ma wodę płytko (podskórne) to opłaca się wiercić do podlewania. Zwróci się w 2-3 sezony  :smile:

----------


## mariusz12

W czasie suszy wylewam bardzo dużo wody. Przeliczcie średni opad deszczu na 100m2( około 10mm = 1000 litrów (czyli 1m sześcienny) Ze zbiornika 4m sześcienne można podlać 4 ary. Dobra pompa i jeden wieczór i co dalej. W czasie suszy w zbiorniku wody nie przybędzie, a jak przybędzie to po co podlewać. Moim zdaniem jeśli są warunki do wybudowania studni w której będzie woda cały czas ma ekonomiczne uzasadnienie. Mam wątpliwości do jakości deszczówki przechowywanej przez długi czas( glony, owady, zapach)

----------


## rml2

Mariuszu XII !

Myśl optymistycznie a nie tak jak jeden czołgista ze "Złota dla zuchwałych". Należy jak juz chcecie sie zabezpieczyć postąpić jak ten facet od postu o 3 czy 4 kominkach w jednym domu - zrobic zbiornik na deszczówkę i studnię a awaryjnie jak juz wszystko wyschnie zabezpieczyć sobie znajomości z jakimś rolnikiem , który wozi wode na pola dla krów beczkowozem - dasz na połówke i bedzie woda.   :Wink2:  A na poważnie przecież studnia to nie jest znowu taki wielki wydatek a zwróci sie na pewno- ja takiego dylematu nie miałem bo kupiłem chatke z czynna studnią - wodociąg i kanalizacja przyszły w miarę szybko - ale samochód też myję wodą ze studni i raczej on ( samochód ) nie narzeka na pływające w wodzie studziennej utopione robale.  :Wink2:

----------


## thalex

Deszczówkę przechowyje w plastikowym zbiorniku w kanale w garażu.
Nie powstają żadne glony czy bakterie ze względu na niską temperaturę i brak światła, zbiornik czyszczę raz na rok. Mieszkam jeszcze w bloku więc do takiego rozwiązania zmusiła mnie sytuacja; nie pojadę na myjnię za każdym razem gdy np. gołąbkowi zachciało się akurat nad moim autem. 
Tak tylko chciałem się trochę wytłumaczyć.

----------


## nowaczka

Z powodu wysokich wód gruntowych i okresowej obecności wody w piwnicy wykopaliśmy studnię.Wprawdzie nie wpłynęło to na obecność wody w piwnicy  :Evil:   ale do podlewania ogrodu mamy zapewnioną własną bezpłatną wodę.

----------


## aga_kraków

nie histeryzowałabym w sprawie jakości deszczówki w zbiorniku.
na zachodzie robia instalacje z wykorzystaniem deszczówki do pralki i WC(Doki gdzieś to opisuje),a nie sądzę,żeby chodzili w zielonkawych, zalatujących ubraniach

Aga

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Mam wodę miejską. Mam też wywierconą studnię, taką byle jaką - na 7 m. Była wiercona na czas budowy, bo jeszcze nie było wodociągu. Zastanawiam się teraz, czy warto wykorzystać tą studnię do podlewania ogrodu  :Roll:  .
Koszty do poniesienia byłyby niemałe. Musiałbym wkopać w ogródku ze dwa kręgi + przykrywa z włazem, kupić jakąś wydajną pompę. Wykonać z tej studni przyłącze do domu. 
W domu mam osobno rozprowadzoną instalację do wody ogrodowej (krany na zewnątrz), po to, aby woda ogrodowa nie przechodziła przez centralny zmiękczacz wody więc bez problemu mogę podłączyć do tej instalacji wodę ze studni. 

Pytanie, czy gra warta świeczki   :Roll:  . Woda miejska kosztuje, ale z drugiej strony prąd do pompy też kosztuje, a i koszt kręgów, pompy i rury też nie będzie mały. Działkę do podlania mam małą (ze 400 m2). 

Co robić  :Roll:  . Doradźcie proszę  :smile:  .

----------


## Bodex

GRA WARTA ŚWIECZKI!!!!!!!

Zrób sobie swoje wydajne źródło!!!
nie tylko do podlewania!!
ale do umycia autka!!!
napełnienia basenu dla dzieci!!!
i wielu innych które z czasem okażą się potrzebne!!!

podlewanie ogrodu wodą przez licznik niewielu stosuje.....

----------


## Andrzej Leppiej

cóż, moze rozwiązaniem bedzie tzw podlicznik tj licznik za głónym licznikiem, który zlicza tylko wode, a ścieków już nie. koszt licznika to ze 60 zł no i masz wode wodociągową za 1/2 ceny. jak porównujesz koszty weż to pod uwage. ja własnie tak mam

----------


## thalex

W ostatnich dniach u mnie w bloku była awaria wody i przez dwa dni obiady żona gotowała na budowie. Gdybym miał studnię na działce napewno bym ją zostawił jako źródło awaryjne wody bo awaria wodociągu jest możliwa nawet przy nowej instalacji.

----------


## micnic

Ale czy napewno bo tak się zastanawiam czy architekt chce mnie naciągnąć bo stwierdził że musi zrobić na to plan i chce za to kupę kasy. A mi coś się tak wydaje że chyba nie powinno być na to planu. Poradźcie jak się upewnić.

----------


## Elfir

Naciąga cię. Zrobi ci to instalator, jak będzie miał warunki.
Przynajmniej w Poznaniu do budynków wielorodzinnych nie potrzeba było żadnych planów dorobienia dodatkowego ujęcia ogrodowego. No chyba, że to ujecie robisz gdzieś daleko  i trzeba nanieść na mapę geodezyjną?  :smile:

----------


## micnic

Najlepsze jest to że ja właśnie teraz zakładam wodę i ten architekt robił mi projekt na przyłącze i powiedział że nie da się tego zrobić za jednym razem i musi to zrobić osobno i osobno muszę zapłacić ale coś mi się wydaje że to chyba nie możliwe żeby były takie utrudnienia. Aha dodam że to do domku jednorodzinnego. A nie wiesz gdzie mogę uzyskać informację na ten temat bo nie mam pojęcia do kogo się zwrócić.

----------


## Elfir

Wystąp do dostawcy wody o wydanie warunków podłączenia podlicznika na wodę i daj swojemu instalatorowi, żeby dołożył podlicznik i kilka rurek + kran.
To naprawdę żadna filozofia dla fachowca. Pamiętać trzeba tylko, by zawór odcinający umieścić w budynku, by zamarzająca woda nie rozsadziła kranu i rur.

----------


## Basia_KRK

Proszę o radę  :smile:  
Kto mi oceni, czy na mojej działce jest woda? tzn. jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych i w którym miejscu? Do kogo mam się z tym zwrócić? Od czego zacząć?   :Roll:

----------


## Elfir

geolog. Robił odwierty?

----------


## anSi

U nas oceniał geolog? On tez robil projekt studni glebinowej. Nie robil odwiertow, jedynie na podstawie map. Pomylil sie o 1 m. - wode mamy na glebokosci 74 m  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## NOTO

> U nas oceniał geolog? On tez robil projekt studni glebinowej. Nie robil odwiertow, jedynie na podstawie map. Pomylil sie o 1 m. - wode mamy na glebokosci 74 m


Przy takiej głebokości szansa na trafienie drastycznie się zwieksza...
Ile kosztowała Was studnia ?

----------


## bochyn

> Wystąp do dostawcy wody o wydanie warunków podłączenia podlicznika na wodę i daj swojemu instalatorowi, żeby dołożył podlicznik i kilka rurek + kran.
> To naprawdę żadna filozofia dla fachowca. Pamiętać trzeba tylko, by zawór odcinający umieścić w budynku, by zamarzająca woda nie rozsadziła kranu i rur.


czy taki podlicznik zaklada sie za licznikiem glownym? bo mam juz podciagniety licznik glowny i teraz sie zastanawiam gdzie ten podlicznik ewentualnie podpiac?

pozdrawiam

----------


## ak610

Osoby, które chciałyby podlewać ogród, płacąc tylko za wodę, bez opłat za ścieki, mogą zamontować wodomierz odliczający, tzw. odlicznik. Dzięki niemu ilość odprowadzanych ścieków zmniejszy się o ilość wody zużytej na podlewanie ogrodu.

Wystarczy zgłosić się do Biura Obsługi Klienta MPWiK i złożyć pisemny wniosek oraz ustalić termin wizyty pracownika MPWiK, podczas której zostaną określone lokalizacja i sposób montażu wodomierza odliczającego. Następnie, po wykonaniu wskazanych prac, należy zgłosić wodomierz odliczający do oplombowania w Biurze Obsługi Klienta.

Warunki techniczne montażu wodomierzy odliczających:

    * wodomierz odliczający musi znajdować się w pomieszczeniu, na instalacji wewnętrznej za wodomierzem głównym;
    * bez względu na typ wodomierza, należy go zamontować w pozycji poziomej (tylko w uzasadnionych przypadkach dopuszcza się możliwość montażu wodomierza w pozycji pionowej);
    * wodomierz musi posiadać zatwierdzenie typu przez Główny Urząd Miar oraz dopuszczenie do obrotu publicznego (stosowania w budownictwie);
    * w pomieszczeniu, w którym zostanie zamontowany wodomierz, musi panować temperatura powyżej 4 stopni Celsjusza.

----------


## boguslawskia

Witam,
Po kolejnej podwyżce ceny za wodę zastanawiam się nad studnią do polewania trawnika - tylko i wyłącznie.

Sąsiad właśnie wierci:
1. Woda pojawiła się już na 3m.
2. Obecnie jest na 26-27m, szuka stabilnego gruntu, cały czas ma iły i żwir.

Szukam odpowiedzi na pytania:
1. Jaka musi być wydajność studni - wyłącznie do podlewania trawy, (od 5 do 8m3 na dobę). Czas polewania 5 sekcji po 20 minut = 5 m3.
2. Czy są sposoby na osadzenie filtra w ile, nie uśmiecha mi się bardzo głębokie wiercenie (30m jest Ok.).
3. Potrzebuję ciśnienie w instalacji powyżej 4 Atm. (niezbędne do uruchamiania nawadniania) - hydrofor + pompa?

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Szukam odpowiedzi na pytania:
> 1. Jaka musi być wydajność studni - wyłącznie do podlewania trawy, (od 5 do 8m3 na dobę). Czas polewania 5 sekcji po 20 minut = 5 m3.


Hmm, 5*20 =  1 2/3h. 5m3 / 1 i 2/3 = 3m3/h?




> 2. Czy są sposoby na osadzenie filtra w ile, nie uśmiecha mi się bardzo głębokie wiercenie (30m jest Ok.).


Filtr mozna tez osadzic w glinie, ale czy poplyenie z tego 3m3/h.......
Filtr nalezy umiescic w warstwie wodonosnej o odpowieniej wydajnosci. Fakt, ze woda "pojawia" sie na 3m, nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. U mnie tez sie pojawia na 3 metrach, a warstwa wodonosna jest na 60m.




> 3. Potrzebuję ciśnienie w instalacji powyżej 4 Atm. (niezbędne do uruchamiania nawadniania) - hydrofor + pompa?


Cisnienie w zbiorniku hydroforowym czy instalacji pochodzi od pompy. Jesli pompa nie bedzie na tyle wydajna, zeby zapewnic 3m3/h przez 2h ciagiem przy cisnieniu 4atm, to zaden zbiornik niczego tu nie poprawi.(no chyba ze bedzie mial kilka m3  :wink: 
Zbiornik to bufor miedzy pompa a odbiornikiem. Zmiejsza czestotliwosc zalaczen pompy i "daje" cisnienie gdy pompa nie pracuje. Ty zamierzasz czerpac stosunkowo duzo wody praktycznie ciagiem. Zbiornik nie ma sensu jesli nie bedziesz mial pompy duzo bardziej wydajnej niz owe 3m3/h

marcin

----------


## boguslawskia

Wydajność, 5m3 na dzień jest pewna - obecnie tyle leję, trawa jest zielona ale kosztuje ta zabawa majątek.

Podlewanie sekcji trwa: 20 minut
Sekcji jest: 5
Ilość wody: 5m3 na podlewanie.
Czyli: 5 / 1,4 = 3,5m3 na godz.

Jak sprawdzić wydajność warstwy wodonośnej?
Jak ja znaleźć, różdżkarz?

Sąsiad, który teraz kopie jest na 27m i jest w warstwie mieszaniny iłu i żwiru.
Jak rozmawiałem z "kopaczami" to mają problem, że jak wyciągną rury do kopania to nie wcisną osłonowych. Coś o zasypaniu, zawaleniu filtra przez miękki grunt.
Kopanie na 60m to inwestycja bezzwrotna  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wydajność, 5m3 na dzień jest pewna - obecnie tyle leję, trawa jest zielona ale kosztuje ta zabawa majątek.
> 
> Podlewanie sekcji trwa: 20 minut
> Sekcji jest: 5
> Ilość wody: 5m3 na podlewanie.
> Czyli: 5 / 1,4 = 3,5m3 na godz.
> 
> Jak sprawdzić wydajność warstwy wodonośnej?
> Jak ja znaleźć, różdżkarz?
> ...


Wydajnosc wartwy pewnie mozna sprawdzic pompujac z niej wode. Profesjonalne firmy studzienne powinny to zrobic po wierceniu, choc w praktyce malo kto to wykonuje. Pompuje sie studnie, sprawdza o ile sie poziom wody obniza w czasie pompowania. 
3.5m3/h to juz bedzie calkiem spora pompa i wydajnosc studni. NIe taniej troszke zdemolowac ogrodek i podzielic nawodnienie na wiecej sekcji? Kopanie studni tez nie bedzie bezinwazyjne dla ogrodka.

Z moich walk ze studnia pamietam, ze studniarze na podstawie rodzaju materialu wydobywanego ze studni okreslaja czy jest to warstwa rokujaca na wode czy nie. I powinien to byc gruby zwir. Jak rozumuje, miedzy zarnami gryubego zwiru jest dosyc miejsca na wode. Dodatkowo woda miedzy tymi ziarnami moze sie sprawnie poruszac. Jesli jest to bardzo drobny material, to nawet jak woda poplynie to mniej/wolniej a z czasem ujecie/filtr moze sie tym drobnym materialem zamulic i bedzie tylko 
gorzej.
To co jest u sasiada nie musi sie powtorzyc u Ciebie. 3m dalej wykopiesz i teren jak i sklad wody moze byc kompletnie inny.

Rozdzkarz? Litosci. Toz to oszusci a z cala pewnoscia naciagacze sa. Poszukaj sobie moich postwo z 2-3 tygodni. Tam opisalem moje przejscia ze studnia a byl tam tez fragment o rozdzkarzu u sasiada  :Smile:  Badanie elektrooporowe (geofizyk) bardzo dobrze okreslilo struktore gruntu i polozenie warst wodonosnych. I to jest powtarzalne, sprawdzalne i naukowe w przeciwienstwie do rozdzkarstwa.

marcin

----------


## alfa36

Czy nie szykuje sie jakis podatek od studni? Pytam poważnie.

----------


## ania8719

ludzie co wy piszecie,po perwsze Jastrzab od kiedy w glinie jest woda?pokaz mi fachowca ktorywsadzi filter w gline?po drugie 3,5m3 na godz to jest standardowa wydajnosc na 5 sekcji poptrzebna jest wydajnosc ok 6m3 na h,

----------


## Jastrząb

> ludzie co wy piszecie,po perwsze Jastrzab od kiedy w glinie jest woda?pokaz mi fachowca ktorywsadzi filter w gline?po drugie 3,5m3 na godz to jest standardowa wydajnosc na 5 sekcji poptrzebna jest wydajnosc ok 6m3 na h,


Aniu, czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Autorka sie pytala czy mozna wsadzic filtr studzienny w ił. To napisalem, ze wsadzic se owszem i mozna,  ba, ze wsadzic to i w gline se mozna, ale woda to z tego nie poplynie - a to juz inna para kaloszy. Autorka nie wie najwyrazniej, ze z ilow to mozna rownie duzo wody co zgliny wypomowac.

A co to "fachowfcow"? W 15miut znajde kilku ktorzy i wplynny beton filtr studzienny wsadza, jesli beda wiedzieli ze wezma kase bez konsekwencji  :wink: 

Po drugie, co to znaczy ze na 5 sekscji potrzeba 6m3h. Kazda sekcja nawodnienia dziala osobno. Na 115 (takich samych) sekcji potrzeba jest wydajnosc studni taka sama jak na 1 sekcje. W tym sek, ze autorce zrobiono taka sekcje, ktore wymagaja 3m3 wody na h. Zasugerowalem, ze jesli studnia nie bedzie tak wydajna, to mozna sekcje przeprojektowac. Jedna sekcja nawodnienia to chyba nie jest 1 zraszacz, z regoly troche wiecej, wiec jest co podzielic.

marcin

----------


## autorus

Ja mam wodę na głębokości 1,5m, i też nic z tego nie wynika. Wierciłem ponad 30m i nic. Zrobiłem wiec studnie kręgową. Ale to jest większy koszt niestety, za mb z materiałem liczą sobie u mnie 700zł  :sad:

----------


## Matilde1

> Ja mam wodę na głębokości 1,5m, i też nic z tego nie wynika. Wierciłem ponad 30m i nic. Zrobiłem wiec studnie kręgową. Ale to jest większy koszt niestety, za mb z materiałem liczą sobie u mnie 700zł


Ile kręgów zrobiłeś? I czy już się sprawdza studnia do podlewania?

----------


## autorus

Mam tylko 4 kręgi półmetrowe wiec 2m są pod wodą.  W sumie wszystkich kręgów jest 9Nie potrafię jeszcze ocenić jak się sprawuje bo nie mam na działce prądu  :sad:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Ogród ma powierzchnię ok. 500m2, więc na jedno podlanie zostanie zużyte ok. 2,5m3 wody (5l/m2). Zakładam, że sezon podlewania będzie trwał 18 tygodni, a w ciągu tygodnia będą średnio 2 podlewania. Razem 36 podlewań czyli 90m3 wody.

Koszt wody 4,30zł/m3 więc razem jest to prawie 400zł za sezon podlewania.

Koszt studni to ok. 50zł/mb razy 12mb, razem 600zł. Do tego hydrofor, zawór, ale powinienem się zmieścić w 1000zł. Koszt prądu zużytego przez pompę to ok. 70zł za sezon.

W ciągu 3 sezonów studnia powinna się zwrócić.

Czy popełniłem jakieś błędy w szacunkach?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ogród ma powierzchnię ok. 500m2, więc na jedno podlanie zostanie zużyte ok. 2,5m3 wody (5l/m2). Zakładam, że sezon podlewania będzie trwał 18 tygodni, a w ciągu tygodnia będą średnio 2 podlewania. Razem 36 podlewań czyli 90m3 wody.
> 
> Koszt wody 4,30zł/m3 więc razem jest to prawie 400zł za sezon podlewania.
> 
> Koszt studni to ok. 50zł/mb razy 12mb, razem 600zł. Do tego hydrofor, zawór, ale powinienem się zmieścić w 1000zł. Koszt prądu zużytego przez pompę to ok. 70zł za sezon.
> 
> W ciągu 3 sezonów studnia powinna się zwrócić.
> 
> Czy popełniłem jakieś błędy w szacunkach?


Moim zdanie 2 bledy.
- jestes na 100% pewien ze na 12m bedzie woda?
- jak kupisz hydrofor plus pompe za 400PLN to ja bedziesz pewnie szybko wymienial na nowa  :wink: 

marcin

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Moim zdanie 2 bledy.
> - jestes na 100% pewien ze na 12m bedzie woda?


Tak, jest to prawie pewne. Kilku sąsiadów z różnych stron ma studnie na takiej właśnie głębokości. Bardziej 10 niż 12m. Istnieje małe ryzyko, że u mnie będzie nieco inaczej, ale jest to pomijalnie małe ryzyko...




> - jak kupisz hydrofor plus pompe za 400PLN to ja bedziesz pewnie szybko wymienial na nowa


Tutaj też zasięgnąłem opinii sąsiadów, którzy użytkują takie urządzenia, np. z marketu i póki co im służą.

----------


## m.k.k

Koszt studni podejrzanie mały. Nie jest to aby studnia wąskorurowa (abisynka), wymagająca pompy ssącej? Jeśli tak, i tylko do podlewania, a więc stosunkowo mało eksploatowana, to moim zdaniem ma to szansę pochodzić. 
Ale musisz pamiętać o posezonowej konserwacji takiej pompy. Albo demontaż, albo dobre zabezpieczenie przed zamarznięciem i regularne (raz w tygodniu?) uruchamianie.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Tak, chodzi mi o studnię abisynkę z pompą ssącą. Na zimę będzie demontaż.

----------


## ewajanecka

> Tak, jest to prawie pewne. Kilku sąsiadów z różnych stron ma studnie na takiej właśnie głębokości. Bardziej 10 niż 12m. Istnieje małe ryzyko, że u mnie będzie nieco inaczej, ale jest to pomijalnie małe ryzyko...
> 
> 
> 
> Tutaj też zasięgnąłem opinii sąsiadów, którzy użytkują takie urządzenia, np. z marketu i póki co im służą.


Mam również za 430 mniej więcej i służy  :smile:

----------


## m.k.k

> Tak, chodzi mi o studnię abisynkę z pompą ssącą. Na zimę będzie demontaż.


Przed zimą to zdemontować, dobrze wysuszyć, poruszać trochę wirnikiem, jeszcze raz wysuszyć, zalać olejem, poruszać wirnikiem, a potem jeszcze co jakiś czas tym wirnikiem poruszać. 

Abisynki nie rób na 12 m, to nie ma sensu, pompa pociągnie Ci teoretycznie z 10m  max, w praktyce z jakiś 7, a z sensowną wydajnością to jeszcze mniej.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Przed zimą to zdemontować, dobrze wysuszyć, poruszać trochę wirnikiem, jeszcze raz wysuszyć, zalać olejem, poruszać wirnikiem, a potem jeszcze co jakiś czas tym wirnikiem poruszać. 
> 
> Abisynki nie rób na 12 m, to nie ma sensu, pompa pociągnie Ci teoretycznie z 10m  max, w praktyce z jakiś 7, a z sensowną wydajnością to jeszcze mniej.


To akurat zalezy od poziomu lustra wody a nie glebokosci odwiertu.
Moj sasiad ma "abisynke" (czytaj studnie waskorurowa) o glebokosci 60m.  Ale poziom wody 3m ppt. 

marcin

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Przed zimą to zdemontować, dobrze wysuszyć, poruszać trochę wirnikiem, jeszcze raz wysuszyć, zalać olejem, poruszać wirnikiem, a potem jeszcze co jakiś czas tym wirnikiem poruszać. 
> 
> Abisynki nie rób na 12 m, to nie ma sensu, pompa pociągnie Ci teoretycznie z 10m  max, w praktyce z jakiś 7, a z sensowną wydajnością to jeszcze mniej.


Nie, to nie tak. Głębokość studni w tym kontekście nie ma znaczenia. Jest istotny poziom lustra wody, a on jest wysoko. Pompa będzie musiała zassać wodę na wysokość 2, może 3 metrów.

Zresztą u mnie studnia będzie na głębokości od 10 do 12m, bo głębszej się nie da. Poniżej 12m znowu zaczyna się glina, a nie wiem ile należałoby jeszcze wiercić aby dojść do kolejnej warstwy wodonośnej.

----------


## damian_bany

Hej!

Mam taki problem. Zaczynam projektować u siebie cały system nawadniania ogrodu. Trawnika mam około 3500m kw. Licząc 5mm wody na 1m kw wychodzi mi 5l/m2. Idąc dalej, aby podlać cały trawnik potrzebuje 5l*3500=17500l wody, czyli 17,5 m sześc. Skąd tyle wziąć? Studnie głębinowe bez pozwoleń mogą wyciągać najwięcej 5m3/dobę jeżeli dobrze pamiętam. Zbiorniki na deszczówkę 10m3 kosztują sporo (ponad 8 000zł) a i tak taki zbiornik mi nie załatwi całej sprawy. Ewentualnie szambo 10m3, ale to też dosyć spory wydatek (ponad 6000zł) i musiałbym czekać na wodę z nieba, żeby raz podlać. Woda z wodociągów to już w ogóle magia w tym przypadku. Hydrofory są za małe. 

Czy wykonana studnia głębinowa będzie w stanie mi dać tyle wody w każdym momencie? Nie musiałbym jej nigdzie magazynować? Ciężko dostać pozwolenie na pobieranie większej ilości wody niż 5m3/dobę?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Hej!
> 
> Mam taki problem. Zaczynam projektować u siebie cały system nawadniania ogrodu. Trawnika mam około 3500m kw. Licząc 5mm wody na 1m kw wychodzi mi 5l/m2. Idąc dalej, aby podlać cały trawnik potrzebuje 5l*3500=17500l wody, czyli 17,5 m sześc. Skąd tyle wziąć? Studnie głębinowe bez pozwoleń mogą wyciągać najwięcej 5m3/dobę jeżeli dobrze pamiętam. Zbiorniki na deszczówkę 10m3 kosztują sporo (ponad 8 000zł) a i tak taki zbiornik mi nie załatwi całej sprawy. Ewentualnie szambo 10m3, ale to też dosyć spory wydatek (ponad 6000zł) i musiałbym czekać na wodę z nieba, żeby raz podlać. Woda z wodociągów to już w ogóle magia w tym przypadku. Hydrofory są za małe. 
> 
> Czy wykonana studnia głębinowa będzie w stanie mi dać tyle wody w każdym momencie? Nie musiałbym jej nigdzie magazynować? Ciężko dostać pozwolenie na pobieranie większej ilości wody niż 5m3/dobę?


Dobrze wykonana studnia glebinowa  da Ci tyle wody w dowolnym momencie. Zakladajac, ze mieszkasz w terenie gdzie z woda glebinowa nie ma problemu. Wodociagi, z takich studni potrafia wielokrotnie wiecej pompowac non-stop i jakos te studnie daja rade przez wiele lat.
Glupie pytanie, kto i jak Ci sprawdzi ze wylales wiecej niz 5m3/dobe? Nie ma przepisu ktory Ci nakazuje na wode ogrodowa licznik zalozyc.
Takie pozwolenia to rolnicy, sadownicy robia.
Zbiornik mimo ze drogi sprawy nie zalatwia - trzeba go jakos napelnic.
Nie wiem, co rozumiesz przez za male hydrofory w przypoadku wodociagu. Przy wodociagu nie trzeba zadnych hydroforow stosowac, chyba ze masz male cisnienie i je chcesz podniesc.

W kazdym przypadku, (wodociag, zbiornik, studnia), najpierw powinienes miec zrodlo wody (czyli np, wywiercona studnie) a potem sie brac za projektowanie nawoednienia. A to dlatego, ze trzeba znac wydajnosc zrodla wody (wydajnosc studni, pompy, wodociagu), zeby wiedziec na ile i jak duzych sekcji nawodnienie podzielic.

Trawnik trzeba trenowac. Podlewanie codzienne i krotkie jest bez sensu bo roslina sie nie ukorzenia gleboko i oczekuje czestych dostaw wody od Ciebie. Trzeba sobie podlewac rzadziej a wiecej, zeby czesciowo roslina musiala sobie sama radzic. 

marcin

----------


## damian_bany

Mam starą studnię z okrąglaków głęboką na 4,5m. Woda zaczyna się na 3,5m, więc warstwa wody 1m. Średnica studni 1m. Myślałem na początku, że może z tej studni pobierać wodę i korzystać z hydroforu, żeby oszczędzać pompę i nie pracowała non stop, ale jednak to chyba nie będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem.

Załóżmy, że używałbym studni głębinowej. Czy wyciągnięcie z niej 20m3 wody nie miałoby poważnych skutków ubocznych? 20m3 to strasznie dużo. Nie chciałbym, żeby mi powstała jakaś jaskinia, w którą mógłbym w przyszłości wpaść  :big tongue:  Drzewa by mi w okolicy nie uschły? Ogólnie nie zapadałby mi się ziemia? Planowałem robić studnię głębinową na głębokość do 30m.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam starą studnię z okrąglaków głęboką na 4,5m. Woda zaczyna się na 3,5m, więc warstwa wody 1m. Średnica studni 1m. Myślałem na początku, że może z tej studni pobierać wodę i korzystać z hydroforu, żeby oszczędzać pompę i nie pracowała non stop, ale jednak to chyba nie będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem.
> 
> Załóżmy, że używałbym studni głębinowej. Czy wyciągnięcie z niej 20m3 wody nie miałoby poważnych skutków ubocznych? 20m3 to strasznie dużo. Nie chciałbym, żeby mi powstała jakaś jaskinia, w którą mógłbym w przyszłości wpaść  Drzewa by mi w okolicy nie uschły? Ogólnie nie zapadałby mi się ziemia? Planowałem robić studnię głębinową na głębokość do 30m.


Studnia kregowa ma zazwyczaj mala wydajnosc i pewnie bedzie tak, ze wypompujesz wode i bedziesz musial czekac az nowa naplynie.
Pompy raczej wolą pracowac non-stop niz co chwile sie wylaczac/wlaczac. 

Nic Ci sie nie zapadnie. To co Ty wypompujesz na te  3500 trawnika to nadal "pikus".
W mojej wsi wodociag ma kilka studni. Pompuja po 20-50m3/h (na godzine) z takich studni i nic sie nie dzieje/nie zapada.
Nie jestes pierwszy ktory bedzie mial studnie glebinowa. 
Woda w warstwie wodonosnej znajduje sie pomiedzy ziarnami zwiru.

Planowac to Ty se mozesz glebokosc studni. Polozenie warstw wodonosnych moze Twoje plany zweryfikowac.
Robiles jakies badania? Pytales sasiadow czy maja studnie? Widziales mapy geologiczne terenu?

marcin

----------


## damian_bany

Planować planowałem, bo do 30m nie potrzeba żadnych dokumentów. Dostałem informację od osób, które wykonują studnie, że jakieś 2km ode mnie ktoś tam wiercił dla biurowca studnię i musieli wywiercić 100m. Liczę na to, że jednak te 2km coś zmienia. 

Badań żadnych nie wykonywałem, sąsiadów nie pytałem ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby ktoś miał studnię. 

Czy są gdzieś udostępniane dla osób prywatnych mapy geologiczne terenu? Co na nich mógłbym znaleźć? Jeżeli ktoś wykona studnie, to musi zanieść informację do jakiegoś urzędu, na jakiej głębokości jest poziom wody swobodnej i wymuszonej? Nanosi się to na mapę i tam trzyma ten zbiór informacji?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Planować planowałem, bo do 30m nie potrzeba żadnych dokumentów. Dostałem informację od osób, które wykonują studnie, że jakieś 2km ode mnie ktoś tam wiercił dla biurowca studnię i musieli wywiercić 100m. Liczę na to, że jednak te 2km coś zmienia.


A skad pomysl, ze zmienia na  lepsze (plytsze)? Nie chce Cie straszyc, nie wiem jak u Ciebie to wygladac bedzie. Uprzedzam, ze mozna sie niemilo rozczarowac.

Gdzie są mapy udostpeniane, to nie wiem, ale nie szukalem nigdy zbyt mocno.

Podejrzewam, ze ba mapy geodezyjne sa aktualizowane polozeniem studni takich na ktore potrzeba pozwoelnie, a takich na normalne przydomowe racczej nie.
Oczywiscie na mapy budowlane polozenie studni sa nanoszone zgodnie z deklaracja wlasciciela i na podstawie powykonawczej geodezyjnej inwentaryzaji. Ale to na cele budowlane, zeby np sasiad za plotem, 10m od Twojej studni szamba nie postawil

marcin

----------


## robszw

> Studnia kregowa ma zazwyczaj mala wydajnosc i pewnie bedzie tak, ze wypompujesz wode i bedziesz musial czekac az nowa naplynie.
> Pompy raczej wolą pracowac non-stop niz co chwile sie wylaczac/wlaczac. 
> 
> Nic Ci sie nie zapadnie. To co Ty wypompujesz na te  3500 trawnika to nadal "pikus".
> W mojej wsi wodociag ma kilka studni. Pompuja po 20-50m3/h (na godzine) z takich studni i nic sie nie dzieje/nie zapada.
> Nie jestes pierwszy ktory bedzie mial studnie glebinowa. 
> Woda w warstwie wodonosnej znajduje sie pomiedzy ziarnami zwiru.
> 
> Planowac to Ty se mozesz glebokosc studni. Polozenie warstw wodonosnych moze Twoje plany zweryfikowac.
> ...


A czy masz jakies doświadczenie jesli chodzi o czas pracy i przerwy takiej pompy o średniej wydajności. Chciałem zasilić system nawadniania ogrodu ok 1000m2. Podlewanie ustawić np na godz wczesnoranne 4-6 am. Kilkanaście zraszaczy i linie kroplujące o łącznej dl min 50m?

----------


## Jastrząb

> A czy masz jakies doświadczenie jesli chodzi o czas pracy i przerwy takiej pompy o średniej wydajności.


Zadaj konkretniejsze pytanie, bo nie specjalnie wiem o co Ci chodzi :-/

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> A czy masz jakies doświadczenie jesli chodzi o czas pracy i przerwy takiej pompy o średniej wydajności.


Wszystko jest opisane w dokumentacji pompy. Jest tam podana maksymalna ilość załączeń na godzinę i minimalny przepływ jaki musi zostać zachowany aby pompa miała chłodzenie.

----------


## adan1407

mnie też taki zestaw marketowy służy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam 
> Zajmuje się wierceniem takich studni do podlewania i do ogródków działkowych .
> Koszt takiej studni to1500zł  to nie dużo takich studni i jak narazie ludzie są zadowoleni. 
> Nie którzy robili Badanie wody i wychodziło że nadaję się do picia. Ale to też zależy w jakim rejonie.
> Jeżeli chodzi czy wodociąg czy studnia


Cikawe czy u mnie byś zrobił studnie za 1500 PLN  :wink:

----------


## oscar25

> Cikawe czy u mnie byś zrobił studnie za 1500 PLN


Dziwne pytanie  :smile:  pewnie tak ,jeżeli nie mieszkasz na Kasprowym  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dziwne pytanie  pewnie tak ,jeżeli nie mieszkasz na Kasprowym 
> A tak na poważnie . Jak masz jakieś pytania to pisz.


Nie mam pytan. Nie mieszkam na kasprowym tylko pod Warszawa i studnie już mam.

Mam jedynie zastrzeżenie do podawanej sztywno ceny 1500 za studnie do podlewania.  Bo u mnie by to oznaczało że pracowałbyś za 20PLN z metra.  W co nie chce mi się raczej uwierzyć.

----------


## oscar25

> Nie mam pytan. Nie mieszkam na kasprowym tylko pod Warszawa i studnie już mam.
> 
> Mam jedynie zastrzeżenie do podawanej sztywno ceny 1500 za studnie do podlewania.  Bo u mnie by to oznaczało że pracowałbyś za 20PLN z metra.  W co nie chce mi się raczej uwierzyć.


napisałem cenę studni Abisynki wierconej do 10 metra , nie głębinowej   :smile:  i oczywiście tego nie dodałem do mojego postu. Przepraszam

----------

